# Beach Boy Hunting Boycott



## olibooger (Feb 13, 2019)

https://www.cbsnews.com/news/brian-...er-donald-trump-jr-hunting-event-safari-club/

Pfff. Never liked them anyways.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

So are you against the Beach Boys, SCI, or trophy hunting?


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

Fickle fans to quit liking a band that has been around for decades over one event...

Besides, who can ignore a band that sings about a girl named Rhonda!!


----------



## olibooger (Feb 13, 2019)

As I previously mentioned, I never liked them anyway. But this is coming from a guy who literally does not like listening to music. I wouldnt say I am "against" them yet more so I am not "for" them. 

Trophy hunting. Mmm. I would have to say I am for it. Mostly because as I learn more about hunting, there are several reasons to take the "trophy" animals assuming those animals are the older age class animals. The rack just so happens to be a cherry on top of the more legitimate reasons.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Booger, I think their definition of trophy hunting might be different than yours. 

The Beach Boys asking people to boycott the Beach Boys has me needing help from Rhonda. Wouldn’t it be nice if we could be picking up some good vibrations on this one? This is no fun fun fun at all.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

According to the article it is Brian Wilson who wants you to boycott the group that he is no longer a member of. 

The group Beach Boys is playing at the SCI convention, so there is no need to boycott the group unless you also plan to boycott SCI

Sent from my SM-J737V using Tapatalk


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

I feel so broke up, I wanna go home.


----------



## olibooger (Feb 13, 2019)

O, I suppose I could have looked further into the article. I was reading this along with key words impeachment, state of union, caucus, rigged, Iowa, barisma, Biden, and sanders type articles. 

Must have mixed the boycott into the wrong brain blender?


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

Vanilla said:


> I feel so broke up, I wanna go home.


Yeah, think I'll just go jump in my boat named John B and go fishin'.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

High Desert Elk said:


> Yeah, think I'll just go jump in my boat named John B and go fishin'.


My boats named California Girls.


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

taxidermist said:


> My boats named California Girls.


If my wife saw me post that, I'd be heading for Dead Man's Curve!


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Just don't take my T-bird away.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

middlefork said:


> Just don't take my T-bird away.


Just have fun, fun, fun 'til your daddy takes your T-Bird away. Or could just drive your little deuce coupe instead.


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

I'll keep my 409.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

I will be in my room


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

Sounds like some of you get around...


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

High Desert Elk said:


> Sounds like some of you get around...


:rotfl:


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

" I wanna go home " after reading all this.


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

High Desert Elk said:


> If my wife saw me post that, I'd be heading for Dead Man's Curve!


Wasn't that Jan & Dean?


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

JerryH said:


> Wasn't that Jan & Dean?


Probably, but I think the BB's sung it too, maybe just later.


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

High Desert Elk said:


> Probably, but I think the BB's sung it too, maybe just later.


God Only Knows lol. If not Wouldn't It Be Nice or maybe they sang it in Salt Lake City;-)


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

I think it was a little old lady in Pasadena.


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

That's funny, I forgot all about the Salt Lake City song by them.
They used to sing it at their concerts at Lagoon.
I won a copy of the 45 from KCPX radio station one morning in about '66.
Wish I still had it. :mrgreen:


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

Always thought that When I Grow Up I'll go to Pasadena and do some Surfin'. That or tour Kokomo.


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

Yep, your right High Desert, there is nothing like Surfing USA


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

2full said:


> That's funny, I forgot all about the Salt Lake City song by them.
> They used to sing it at their concerts at Lagoon.
> I won a copy of the 45 from KCPX radio station one morning in about '66.
> Wish I still had it. :mrgreen:


Did you win it from Lynn Leaman or Skinny Johnny Mitchell?

KCPX now that brings back memories. How about the big money movie with Bernie Calderwood lol


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

Skinny Johnny sounds familiar.
I do remember the big money movie. 


Wow, I haven't thought about some of this stuff in years...…….


I remember Dad was the first one in our neighborhood to buy a Hi-Fi stereo.
Mom + Dad had no problem getting babysitters when they went out.
The sitters would all bring their records and play them at our house.
I heard a lot of the early 60's stuff growing up. 


I have over 1,000 LP's of my own I collected growing up. 
Guess you could say I'm a bit of a music fan.


I VERY rarely get beat at....."name that tune"...….;-)


----------



## Jedidiah (Oct 10, 2014)

Uhhhh, trophy hunting argument aside, Brian Wilson is an extra large bag of nuts. Any article that starts with "Brian Wilson" that isn't talking about his mental illness is basically fluff.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

middlefork said:


> I think it was a little old lady in Pasadena.


Huh ??????

That's Jan and Dean.:grin:

Edit: After a google search Looks like the Boys did a cover of it , so I stand corrected.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Glad to see you all catching on! Beach Boys were really before my time, but my dad LOVED them, so as a kid, I loved them. 

We had an old blue station wagon we drove to Southern California when I was really young. It broke down somewhere in the middle of the desert in Nevada/California. My dad hitch hiked to go get help and left my mom with 4 young kids in the summer heat on the side of the highway. When he returned several hours later we serenaded him with our made up lyrics to Little Duce Coupe, but with our “Little Popped Coupe.” It’s a great memory. 

Go Beach Boys! 

Boycott The Beach Boys! 

(Did I do that right?)


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

You are dead right about Brian.......
He has had issues for years.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Never ceases to amaze me how much old music my kids and grand kids listen to. They all blame it on me and riding while going or coming from hunting.

I even have a granddaughter who loves Frank Sinatra. Go figure.


----------

